# School me one fly fish'n basics.



## FOX FIRE (May 19, 2013)

At this point all I have is the urge to learn to fly fish & a old 7 wt fiberglass rod, figured bass from the local lakes would be more than gracious to help me polish some skills once I get started.

One older (very experienced) fly rodder told me "dont spend a lotta money on a reel, its biggest job is to store line, but do yourself a favor & buy good fly line to start with, it'll cast better & help with the learn'n curve."

Sound like decent advice to ya'll ???


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Yep. Get on youtube and watch some casting... practice in the yard.


----------



## FOX FIRE (May 19, 2013)

Would a leader & tippet be nessesary for practice or woould use'n just the line be ok ??

AND....What size & length should the leader & tippet be ??

Thanks.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You need a leader to practice... the fly line depends on what size rod you are throwing...


----------



## FOX FIRE (May 19, 2013)

Its a 7/8 wt rod so it'll need a 7 or 8 wt line I know, but what I'm curious about is the length & size of leader & tippet material needed.

Is ther a trick to figuring out what leangth & strenght of leader & tippet combo thats needed ?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

that is a pretty heavy rod. you can just tie on about 6 feet of 6 pound test to get familiar with it. not really a great leader, but it will work.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Good advice above. I have an old 8 wt glass rod too. Large Mouth, or any fish, is a hoot on a fly rod. Google something like fly line conversion table to get the right numbers and explanations of different line functions. Nick had a topic posted in this forum waaaay back on the conversion table.


----------

